# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Beste manier om mee-eters op de neus te verijderen?

## matthijsss

Hallo,

Ik ben 17 jaar en ik heb al sinds de brugklas last van mee-eters op mijn neus. Een tijdje geleden had ik de neusstrips van kruidvat gebruikt, die hadden ongeveer 20-30% van de mee-eters weggehaald maar de rest gingen er echt niet vanaf. Dus mijn vraag, wat is de meest efficiënte manier om mee-eters zelf van de neus te verwijderen?

----------


## patje69

Het heeft niet zo heel zin om de mee-eters of de puistjes uit te knijpen of open te maken. Meestal verergert de situatie er gewoon door omdat de ontsteking zich verder uitbreidt. Lees wat je wel kunt doen in dit handige artikel

Jeugdpuisten, Acne, Jeugdpuistjes en Mee-eters!

----------


## Faa

Ik gebruik Gladskin creme, smeer het twee keer per dag op nadat ik mijn gezicht heb schoongemaakt en gewassen met warm water. Mijn puistjes en mee-eters zijn bijna helemaal weg :Big Grin: , en er ontstaan ook geen nieuwe meer :Smile: ! Ideaal!

----------


## Blizzard

Gladskin werkt niet! Ik heb het geprobeerd en het deed helemaal niets! Ik had een folder bij de huisarts meegenomen. Het is gewoon een ordinaire verkooptruc van Gladskin. Op dit forum wordt toevallig opeens heeeel veel berichtjes geplaatst die Gladskin de hemel in prijst. Ook steeds door dezelfde auteurs die zowel acne als rosacea hebben en ook nog eens last hebben van scheerirritatie.

Trap er niet in!!

----------


## Faa

Blizzard, vervelend dat het bij jou niet goed werkt! Heb je de creme wel lang genoeg gebruikt? 

Zelf gebruik ik alleen de creme tegen puistjes van Gladskin. Met de andere producten heb ik geen ervaring.. De creme tegen puistjes werkt bij mij echt super goed, vandaar dat ik het iedereen aanraad!! 

Ik had erg last van puistjes, maar sinds het gebruik van de creme heb ik hier (nagenoeg) geen last meer van! Ik weet ook wat een stempel 'zij heeft puistjes' op je leven kunnen drukken en hoeveel last je ervan kan hebben. Nu ik ervan verlost ben wil ik dit met andere delen zodat zij hier ook profijt van kunnen hebben :Cool:  !!

----------


## MOlthof

Helaas werkt Gladskin ook niet voor iedereen, maar alléén dragers van de Staphylococcus aureus bacterie, zoals uitgelegd op onze website. Daarnaast duurt het ook vaak enkele weken voordat een duidelijk effect zichtbaar wordt. Voor vragen kunt u ons altijd bereiken via [email protected]. 
Mvg,
Namens het Gladskin Team,
Marjolein




> Gladskin werkt niet! Ik heb het geprobeerd en het deed helemaal niets! Ik had een folder bij de huisarts meegenomen. Het is gewoon een ordinaire verkooptruc van Gladskin. Op dit forum wordt toevallig opeens heeeel veel berichtjes geplaatst die Gladskin de hemel in prijst. Ook steeds door dezelfde auteurs die zowel acne als rosacea hebben en ook nog eens last hebben van scheerirritatie.
> 
> Trap er niet in!!

----------


## Living The Bliss

Je kan hiervoor het beste een natuurzuiver kleimasker met actieve ingrediënten gebruiken. De klei absorbeert het overtollige talg uit je huid en zelfs je poriën worden verkleind. Op mijn blog staat een DIY voor dit kleimasker.

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik zeggen bezoek mij, dan kan ik kijken welke middelen je nodig hebt en welke je beter niet kunt gebruiken.

----------


## Flogiston

NGF is geen reclamesite...

----------


## Adike

Nee dit is geen reclamesite, maar ik kan een advies geven zonder iemand gezien te hebben. Iemand wil toch goede adviezen hebben, denk ik.

----------


## Flogiston

Hoe zou jij het vinden wanneer iedere therapeut op elke draad van NGF zou reageren met de reactie "Kom naar mij, dan zal ik kijken hoe ik jou beter kan maken"?

Daar heeft toch niemand wat aan?

----------


## Adike

Ik reageer alleen als ik zeker weet dat ik iemand kan helpen en ik wil niet uit de losse pols een advies geven. Bovendien zou ik dan strafbaar zijn. Overigens als ik er zowel iets over kan zeggen dan doe ik dat.

----------


## Flogiston

Hoe zou jij het vinden wanneer iedere therapeut die zeker weet dat hij iemand kan helpen op elke draad van NGF zou reageren met de reactie "Kom naar mij, dan zal ik kijken hoe ik jou beter kan maken"?

Daar heeft toch niemand wat aan?

----------


## Adike

Diegene die de discussie gestart is wel.

----------


## Flogiston

Dat is dan duidelijk. Jij stelt hier voor dat iedere therapeut op elke draad van NGF reageert met de opmerking "Kom naar mij, dan zal ik kijken hoe ik jou kan helpen." Volgens jou zal elke draad moeten eindigen met een stuk of zestig van zulke opmerkingen van evenzovele therapeuten. "Omdat de vraagsteller er wat aan heeft".

Ik ben blij dat niet elke therapeut er zo over denkt...

----------

